# Moving to Cyprus



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey there guys.

I'm moving to either Larnaca or Paphos in the next 6 weeks. I'm really lucky that I can work anywhere as long as I have an internet connection. My businesses are in the UK and so subsequently I earn money from these so I need no work in Cyprus. 

My main question is really that as a single bloke I don't really want to move to more of a retirement community as I'm 33 and even though I don't drink I'm looking for a new life completely, possibly meeting a nice girl (expat or local, not bothered).

My hobbies consist of 20 years bodybuilding and 25 years martial arts and boxing training so I'm quite an active bloke and keep in great shape etc.

The only reason I'm sharing these details is to give a fuller picture of who I am as a person to see if there is anyone on here who would recommend either Larnaca or Paphos to move to initially?

I would like to meet new people and just genuinely mix in with the culture, locals, expats and just start a fresh. Although I'm not one to mix with these youngsters on holiday etc......Aiya Napa (apologies for the spelling) would be my worst nightmare lol! 

Appreciate any help that people can provide. Thank you so much guys and gals.

Stu


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Stu,

Welcome to the forum.
I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum as you are unlikely to get much advice about Cyprus in the general expat forum.

I can't speak for life the Larnaca area except for the fact that many resorts on that coast close for 4 months in the winter as it much colder with very strong winds coming from Siberia on that side of the island and in the summer it is hotter than the West.
Paphos stays open all year round with just a few bars and restaurants closing for 2 months after new year.
It is for this reason that many people choose the West coast for full time living.
There is a wide range of age groups in the Paphos area, not just retired expats so you should have no trouble getting to know people of your age.


Regards
Veronica


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hi*

Hey Veronica.

Thank you for moving the thread.....bit of a newbie so that helps a lot.

Good to know about Paphos, the advice really helps, will look forward to others replies as well.

Thanks again.

Stu


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

StuartJohnH said:


> Hey Veronica.
> 
> Thank you for moving the thread.....bit of a newbie so that helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum. 

I am sure you already have looked into the financial side. In your age you need to show income to get a residence permit. Living here more then 183 days per year you must tax here, where ever the income come from.
Just so you know...

Anders


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hi*

Many thanks for the reply.

I work in specialised tax the world over, that's what my business is so luckily all those points are taken care of. 

All I really need to know is about the social side of things.

But any advice regardless of the subject is always welcome so thank you for taking the time to reply, it's very much appreciated

Stuart


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You say you Are into body building and Martial arts. There are plenty of gyms and also martial arts schools in the Paphos area so no problem there


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

That's brilliant. To be honest it's hard to trust any information you find on the subject because you never know which places have closed down and what's still thriving.......just wish April would hurry up now!


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Stuart

My wife and I moved to Paphos last year, and we have found that the majority of British ex-pats are over 60. I do not know Larnaca so can't comment on its suitability for you, but it might be a good idea to spend some time in both places before deciding permanently

Ian


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Really? wow OK well that's good to know.

Thanks for replying mate.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> My wife and I moved to Paphos last year, and we have found that the majority of British ex-pats are over 60. I do not know Larnaca so can't comment on its suitability for you, but it might be a good idea to spend some time in both places before deciding permanently
> 
> Ian


Don't write us off though... some of us are young at heart.:wink:


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

ha ha ha.....no of course not!

Even though I'm mid 30's I'm a very old soul.

To be honest I could meet lots of people my age at the gyms in paphos so it's not really an issue.

What would you say the weather is like there compared to Larnaca? Only reason I ask is that someone mentioned that Larnca's side of the island was much colder in winter but hotter in summer whereas all research I have done on the weather in both sides say that it's about even?

Any info is really helpful ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> Don't write us off though... some of us are young at heart.:wink:


Now, luckily there is not only Brit expats living on the island....

Anders


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Vegaanders said:


> Now, luckily there is not only Brit expats living on the island....
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders.......very very good point.

I've lived in quite a few different countries in my time and I've got to be honest, I get on better with the locals and other foreign expats rather than the english ones ha ha ha!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I much prefer the Paphos side of the island, on rare trips over to the East I am always glad to see the greenery of home, the East is like a lunar landscape in places, but of course, that is my opinion.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I much prefer the Paphos side of the island, on rare trips over to the East I am always glad to see the greenery of home, the East is like a lunar landscape in places, but of course, that is my opinion.


That's exactly how Dennis and I always describe the east side. We are always happy to get back the green and rolling hills of the Paphos area.
We once went to Larnaca in the winter and were absolutely freezing with the winds coming of the sea so strong we could hardly stand up. Got back to Paphos and the sun was out and it warm


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea Paphos is definitely going to be my move now, March 28th is the date, just speaking with estate agents now to find a place I like.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

StuartJohnH said:


> Yea Paphos is definitely going to be my move now, March 28th is the date, just speaking with estate agents now to find a place I like.


Glad you've made your mind up, I'm sure it's a great weight off! 

All the best

Ian


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm surprised you've given up on Larnaca so quickly, you will find the majority of members on this forum are from Paphos so in my view tend to have a blinkered view of the east (probably just as I do of the west).
Yes, in summer months the east does look scorched once the fields have been harvested but at least its a dry heat compared to the west's sticky humidity. 
You will always hear comments about the east closing down in winter - rubbish! Ok Ayia Napa and Protarus become pretty much dead but all the villages carry on as normal, Paralimni and Larnaca are open for business 24/7/365.
What about entertainment? I suppose if you are into whist drives and bingo then the west is for you but if you want decent restaurants, bars and clubs then Larnaca is definitely the place to be, not forgetting of course its easy road access to Limassol where even a greater variety of entertainment exists.
Are you into beaches? Paphos beaches are mainly stony although a few have a sort of gritty silt they like to call sand; whereas the east has mile after mile of golden sand and turquoise sea.
I've both met and heard of visitors from the west surprised at how fresh and clean the towns, beaches and villages are compared to the litter strewn roads they normally frequent.
So as commented on earlier; don't just jump in, spend a bit of time in both areas to find out what suits you.


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for you're reply..............so that has now thrown a spanner in the works for me ha ha ha.

I will be looking at both places now and to be honest I have seen some nicer places in Larnaca anyway so it's neck and neck right now!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is certainly a good idea to look around as people are bound to be biased towards the place they chose when looking.
To say that all there is in the Paphos area is whist drives and bingo is total rubbish though. Personally I have never been to either much preferring the nice restaurants we have here and for the younger generation there are plenty of bars and clubs.
As for beaches, yes the beaches on the West coast are nicer but there are more and more decent beaches being created in the Paphos area to draw the tourists although we already have some nice ones if you know where to look, just not the miles and miles of sandy beaches which end up nose to tail with sunbeds full of sun worshippers

To each his own I say, I don't like the East Coast, other people will not like the West.


----------



## StuartJohnH (Feb 16, 2014)

Have to say thank you to everyone that is replying, getting some great ideas and all is helping with my decision


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thought I'd add my two penn'orth here. We came to Cyprus quite a few times in the eighties and early nineties, and always went to the eastern end, staying in Ayia Napa and Protaras. I have to say the last time we went, Ayia Napa had gone mad with development and was scruffy looking compared to how it was when we first went, with rubbish dumped anywhere.

Of course the same development has happened at the Paphos side, as we noted when we visited in 2012, which was our first visit after many years. We had previously only paid a brief visit on an excursion from the east. Despite this we have decided to move to the Paphos area when we finally get moving.

As Veronica says, there are plenty of nice restaurants and bars in Paphos and it is not all whist drives and bingo. Investigate further and then choose the area best for you.


----------

